# Stone crabs!!!



## jmforge (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought some jumbo claws at the local bait shop/fish market here in St. Pete the other day. I love Florida.:biggrin: the bad news is that they aren't any cheaper at the bait shop......just bigger.:eek2:


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 28, 2012)

I miss that! Spent a few summers on Big Pine Key. You are lucky. Yum.


----------



## jmforge (Nov 28, 2012)

Now in Big Pine, the would actually be cheaper.


Deckhand said:


> I miss that! Spent a few summers on Big Pine Key. You are lucky. Yum.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 28, 2012)

I miss blue crabs & rock shrimp. There used to be a place in Cape Canaveral where you could get big orders of steamed blue crabs & shrimp and sit at a brown paper-covered table with a hammer, a dish of melted butter, & lemon juice. Add beer and it was great eating.


----------



## jmforge (Nov 29, 2012)

Lucretia, my family moved to Miami from Kentucky in 1968 when I was 7 and in addtion for not eating any fried fish for probably 10 years, I didn't even know that they did blue crabs in Florida until we moved to Tampa in 1988!! Of course, it didn't help my waistline when I got to Tallahassee and discovered that they had FRIED blue crab claws up there, LOL.


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 29, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I miss that! Spent a few summers on Big Pine Key. You are lucky. Yum.





We used to spend a lot of time in Islamorada. A few colossal stone crab claws and some fried Yellowtail go mighty well with a red stripe. :beer:
Dave


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

Fried blue crab claws with a mangrove snapper sandwich....:drool:


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 30, 2012)

******* said:


> Now in Big Pine, the would actually be cheaper.



Yes, it would be. All the stone crab you want. A hawaiian sling and some gardening gloves.


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 30, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> We used to spend a lot of time in Islamorada. A few colossal stone crab claws and some fried Yellowtail go mighty well with a red stripe. :beer:
> Dave



Yum........


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 30, 2012)

Deckhand did you ever visit the Islamorada Fish co before it was bought out and turned into a chain? It was a great place to set in a plastic chair on the dock and eat just killer fresh local fish. I miss that along with drinks at the Lorelei or dinner @ The Green Turtle before they tried to Yuppify it.
Siiiiiiigh. 
The good ole days. 

Dave


----------



## jmforge (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave, most of those places in the Keys are gone or have been yuppified out of most people's budget, but there are still some. The Turtle Kraals in Key West went "upscale' years ago, BUT, if you bring your own catch in, they will still cook it the old fashioned way for a reasonable price. The Half Shell Raw Bar is abourt the same as it has always been, but it cost 5 times as much nowadays and you don't get paper plates anymore. LOL You are right about Islamorada back in the old days before it became an incorporated "village" That stretch of US 1 around the inlet and marinas at Holiday Isle, Whale harbor, etc was ground sero for some fishy good eatin! I think that the old Coral Grill was the first to go bad and then it went away.


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 30, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Deckhand did you ever visit the Islamorada Fish co before it was bought out and turned into a chain? It was a great place to set in a plastic chair on the dock and eat just killer fresh local fish. I miss that along with drinks at the Lorelei or dinner @ The Green Turtle before they tried to Yuppify it.
> Siiiiiiigh.
> The good ole days.
> 
> Dave




Unfortunately no. It sure sounds like a good time. Too bad stuff changes. Even down here in Newport I used to spearfish and get clams in the harbor and by the pier. Those days are gone.


----------



## K-Fed (Nov 30, 2012)

Lived in Florida my entire life, and yes getting crabs here is usually a good thing ;-).


----------



## Deckhand (Dec 1, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> Lived in Florida my entire life, and yes getting crabs here is usually a good thing ;-).


Hahahaha


----------

